# About.com- IBS and Prostatitis



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Were you aware that their is a disorder called "chronic pelvic pain syndrome" and it is _not_ IBS? I certainly wasn't. However as I explored the topic of pelvic floor dysfunction, I came across articles about chronic prostatitis, A.K.A. chronic pelvic pain syndrome. Here is what I learned about prostatitis and any overlap with IBS:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

